
Shouldn't There Be Significant Punishment For Bogus Copyright Claims? - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111229/03234617223/shouldnt-their-be-significant-punishment-bogus-copyright-claims-that-kill-companies.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
kls
I am weary of a looser pays system for a variety of reasons, but it is clear
something has to change. I think we should have a special review board in
which judges or some independent 3rd party can submit a case for review. If
abuse of the system is evident then a punishment should be levied. Even that
can be abused but we do have to do something, the courts are literally jammed
up with junk suits from people and companies that know they are junk going in.

------
pasbesoin
Without even reading the article: Perjury is a felony in many contexts. I
would expect district attorneys, attorneys general, and the like to prosecute
felonies. If false declarations that have such serious impacts are not subject
to perjury, they should be made so.

